# tractor and wood pics



## perry (Nov 29, 2011)

pics taken few months ago.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 29, 2011)

Cool pics perry. I like the A.C. tractor. How old is that? What is the model, size, H.P., etc? Isn't it is surprising what a smaller tractor will do for work. You just have to give it a little thought, and wheels on a wagon help as well.  :lol: How much wood do you burn a year? Is it your primary or secondary source of heat?


----------



## lukem (Nov 29, 2011)

That old AC with the duals is suh-weeeet!


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 29, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> That old AC with the duals is suh-weeeet!



+1 Diggin' the duals!


----------



## bogydave (Nov 29, 2011)

Great pictures
Great fire 
Even has headlights  
Looks like all had great fun


----------



## oldspark (Nov 29, 2011)

That is nice, love the tractors and the wagon, where did you get the wagon gear.


----------



## perry (Dec 19, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> That is nice, love the tractors and the wagon, where did you get the wagon gear.



the wagon has a front steering axle out of a old simplicity tractor. even has automotive style  roller bearings/spindles. other trailer has bushings and i have had problems with the weight. recently picked up a pair of rims for the green trailer that fit 1" spindles and have roller bearings .  i like to max out the weight in the trailers..lol. the tractors can handle it.


----------



## perry (Dec 19, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> That is nice, love the tractors and the wagon, where did you get the wagon gear.



built from a old hammock and picnic table i had laying around. love it, works good for rolling work table also.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 19, 2011)

Does Dennis know you borrowed his milk crate?


----------



## Whitepine2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice job on trailer lotta work and thought in putting it together.I know as I make thing also it looks so easy but takes time to do right.

         Good job and good luck


----------



## Kenster (Dec 20, 2011)

Love the trailer.  I would like a little heavier duty trailer that I could pull in the woods behind our lawn tractor.  We do have one oversized wagon that the granddaughters love to take rides in, pulled through the paths in the woods by the little tractor.   I use it to move wood around and it holds a lot but not nearly as much as yours.  Mine is built with pressure treated wood over a riding mower chassis.  Works pretty well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 20, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Does Dennis know you borrowed his milk crate?



I wondered what ever happened to that old crate. Now I know!


----------



## Jags (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice shots, Perry.  That front axle looks like a 700 or 900 series Allis Chalmers front end.  Gotta love the roller bearing front ends.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Dec 20, 2011)

that looks like a good time with a little alcohol thrown in after the work is done.  those kids seem to be enjoying themselves on the trailer ride.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 20, 2011)

Nice old tractors there. That wagon is great! I want something like that. I figure I could load it up at the wood stack and leave it on the covered front porch for a week or so. Less wood handling.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 20, 2011)

That's a classic


----------



## oldspark (Dec 20, 2011)

Now I want to build one, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## firebroad (Dec 20, 2011)

Great Photos!  Love that log holder/cutting rack, you have inspired me...


----------

